# Apple watch appreciation thread.



## Ausman600 (Aug 3, 2010)

As expected there is quite a lot of negativity on the forums surrounding the pending release of the new Apple Watch. I however am really excited about the release and therefore thought I'd start a thread for those like myself who wish to discuss the watch without it constantly being out down.

I have pre ordered the Stainless Steel case with rubber strap and my expected shipping date is 24/4 - 8/5.








I also may have gotten a little carried away and pre ordered a new charging dock for it...








I went into Apple yesterday and tried on a few different models and strap options, They have done a really nice job on the different straps and I think I will probably pick up a nice leather strap once I receive the watch.

Please post up what you have ordered and expected delivery (if you want) also feel free to discuss any 3rd party apps or products your looking forward to.

If you have nothing good to say about the Apple Watch then please post it in one of the other threads.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Subscribed. Hopefully I'll get to try some on later this week. Our funky work schedule is giving me some free time.


----------



## TimSH (Jul 4, 2013)

I was really on the fence where the Apple Watch is concerned.

I won't call myself an apple 'fanboy', but I will disclose that my house is an Apple house. Between my wife and I we have 2 iMacs, a MacBook Pro, a MacBook Air, 2 iPhone 6's, and 2 iPod Nanos. Not a Windows machine in sight, though I do run several flavors of Windows using VirtualBox. I'm a network manager. I went Mac back in 2005 purely for practical reasons and I have no desire to go back.

I bought the very first iPhone in June of 2007, and I've stuck with it. Again, no desire to switch to something else.

I really didn't see how the Apple Watch would fit into my lifestyle. I have a nice collection of Citizen Eco-Drives, along with a Longines, and a few beater watches. I've worn a watch all my life and feel nearly naked without one.

While 'she who must be obeyed' was shopping on Sunday, I took advantage of the nice weather and escaped from shopping purgatory for a while by wandering over to the Apple Store. I had no appointment, but they were more than happy to accommodate my curiosity and let me try on a few, then showed me the interactive demo stations and let me play around with a functional watch.

I was blow away. It was so much better than I expected it to be. The build quality is, of course, stellar, and the interface is very usable. I imagine there will be some tweaks and improvements to it over time.

At work, I virtually live and die by my iPhone. I need to be constantly connected. E-mail, text messages, phone calls, you get the idea. I don't really like having to constantly pull my phone out of my pocket to see what's going on or whether the message I just got is really important and needs immediate attention. In addition, I'm getting older... I don't always hear the phone ping when I get an email or text, and it's rather hard to feel it vibrate when it's in the pocket of my dockers.

I now see exactly how it will fit in to my work life. I'm not dumping my collection just yet. I probably never will, but I can definitely see wearing the Apple Watch all day every day at work.

After stewing about it for a few hours, I ended up ordering the SS 42mm with the black band. Unfortunately, it's listed as available to ship in June. Maybe I'll get lucky and get it sooner. I am excited about it, though. It's not just a toy or a gadget for me, it's a practical extension of my phone and will do me a world of good in my work.


----------



## tiger roach (Dec 27, 2012)

I ordered the SS with milanese loop band, and a side order of a black rubber strap for running and golf. Expected ship date is mid-May.

I'll be looking for a dock soon.

I'm kinda stoked. This will be fun to check out when it gets here.

I'm not giving up my mechanicals though, and they will still get most or all of the weekday wrist time.


----------



## GadgetKing (Dec 16, 2008)

I am an admitted Apple enthusiast and a mechanical watch enthusiast, so I had to at least get one to try out. I got up at 3AM Eastern and ordered the Space Gray Sport. I got a 4-6 week shipping estimate. A bit longer than I'd hoped for with getting my pre-order in as soon as I could, but Apple typically under promises and over delivers. Hopefully I'll see it in early May.

I also backed the Click watch band adapter on Kickstarter so that I can use regular 22mm bands with it. I picked up a few of them so I can swap bands quickly and with more selection than Apple is providing. I very much like the look of their Milanese loop, but I'm not sold on the security of the magnetic closure.

I'd had an original Pebble that I found very useful for notifications from my iPhone. I'm expecting to get a lot of wear out of the Apple Watch given the better integration with iOS, the fitness features and high quality faces. I'm eager to get my hands on it!


----------



## Memphis1 (Feb 19, 2011)

i definitely want to know what you guys think when you get them and use them... i would suggest a charger for the office, so you go home with a fully charged watch and get a read on your sleeping patterns... maybe i'll jump in with both feet next year but still curious to hear real experiences.


----------



## zetaplus93 (Jul 22, 2013)

Also an "entry-level" watch guy and a tech guy. Preordered 38mm SS with black rubber.

Went in for a 15min appointment and was quite impressed for the most part. The leather bands didn't seem to be that great, was disappointed with the link bracelet, and the Milanese may grow on me. Backed Click on Kickstarter to use my existing leather straps (hope the adapters look good with the SS).

I'm mainly fascinated whether this is a big deal/trend going forward. I think it is, but let's see how it feels after wearing it for a while.

Also, if it's so compelling that I have it on my wrists more often than not, maybe it'll be a cure to my "woo shiny new mechanical watch... must buy it" impulse!


----------



## zetaplus93 (Jul 22, 2013)

Memphis1 said:


> i definitely want to know what you guys think when you get them and use them... i would suggest a charger for the office, so you go home with a fully charged watch and get a read on your sleeping patterns... maybe i'll jump in with both feet next year but still curious to hear real experiences.


The watch should charge in about 2 hours. You could always charge it to full before bed (and this will be a nice time to wear your mechanicals!) and wear it to track sleep patterns (while keeping the charger at home). Hopefully the battery won't wear down too much as you sleep.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

zetaplus93 said:


> The watch should charge in about 2 hours. You could always charge it to full before bed (and this will be a nice time to wear your mechanicals!) and wear it to track sleep patterns (while keeping the charger at home). Hopefully the battery won't wear down too much as you sleep.


Or, maybe charge it in the car during the commute.

I'm not looking forward to the day when I have to drive to work instead of walking or taking the Metro, but still...


----------



## MrDagon007 (Sep 24, 2012)

I found it having a lot of Rado vibe when on bracelet. That cold slender design with an obsidian black face.



















The stainless edition feels really quite luxurious and premium, a better feel than most traditional watches in the same price range.


----------



## valmak (May 29, 2010)

Thanks for starting this thread!

I think WIS will actually love the Apple Watch when they get to experience it. I think why people on here love watches so much because it is a cool gadget strapped to your wrist. It's a complex little device with a lot a little moving pieces. The Apple Watch is essentially the same thing. It's a cool little gadget that can do a whole lot of stuff. I feel like the same reason I like mechanical watches is why I like the Apple Watch.

Here's a picture of me with the Apple Watch on at the demo at the Apple Store.


----------



## Ausman600 (Aug 3, 2010)

I found the in store experience great, the staff were knowledgeable and no sales pressure just good customer service. I loved the look of the Stainless Link bracelet however it felt a little tinny. I thought the leather straps were very nicely done.
As far as the watch itself I got to play with it instore and found the standard features on the watch fantastic, especially the chronograph.


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

Bought one for my wife and myself in SS.

38mm









42mm









Charging cradle.


----------



## CFI care (Jul 31, 2011)

Definitely sold on Apple since my first iPhone 3, it just worked straight out of the box and never gave a hint of trouble. 
Now with the iPad, iMac and iPhone 6 I am continiously quite impressed with Apple quality.
Never been a fan of square watches, I currently have a 46mm SWI chrono and a 44mm Seiko SBDM005 pilot watch but thought that what the heck, Apple seem to know what they are doing and placed an order for the 42mm with stainless band, also bought the same charging dock as picklpossy. 
The amount of different faces, complications(?)/apps and band options that this watch will have will make each one quite unique. 
We will soon all be wearing the same different watch.


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

So my wife's watch was to arrive mid May and mine in June. Well some exciting news. My wife's arrives tomorrow via UPS and looks like mine will be here early next week.


----------



## blindpilot (Dec 3, 2011)

Mine was delivered yesterday. Probably good to be used for working out, bike riding and when playing ball with the kids....


----------



## valmak (May 29, 2010)

Saw the Apple Watch in action today for the first time. A young man was wearing it. It looked fantastic. Definitely looked like a very high quality luxury watch. This thing really is going to be huge (if it already isn't).


----------



## Ausman600 (Aug 3, 2010)

I'm hanging for mine, I ordered it within minutes of the pre order starting and still waiting for a notification... I should have ordered it a few days after pre order started and I'd probably have it by now...


----------



## jason952 (Dec 2, 2012)

I ordered on the preorder day, but that night. Had original delivery estimate of June but it came today!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goatscapeable (Aug 5, 2012)

These watches look great! I don't have mine yet so I had to improvise:


----------



## GadgetKing (Dec 16, 2008)

GadgetKing said:


> I am an admitted Apple enthusiast and a mechanical watch enthusiast, so I had to at least get one to try out. I got up at 3AM Eastern and ordered the Space Gray Sport. I got a 4-6 week shipping estimate. A bit longer than I'd hoped for with getting my pre-order in as soon as I could, but Apple typically under promises and over delivers. Hopefully I'll see it in early May.
> 
> I also backed the Click watch band adapter on Kickstarter so that I can use regular 22mm bands with it. I picked up a few of them so I can swap bands quickly and with more selection than Apple is providing. I very much like the look of their Milanese loop, but I'm not sold on the security of the magnetic closure.
> 
> I'd had an original Pebble that I found very useful for notifications from my iPhone. I'm expecting to get a lot of wear out of the Apple Watch given the better integration with iOS, the fitness features and high quality faces. I'm eager to get my hands on it!


My dad ordered the 38mm stainless with the Milanese loop and he got it Friday. That strap is quite nice! The magnet closure is much stronger than I anticipated and the end doesn't slip through the lugs, so it would be difficult for a would be thief to simply snatch it off your wrist. The mesh is fine and very dense. He ordered around 6am EDT on the first pre-order day.

A couple of people at work who ordered Sports also got them on Friday. I'm feeling sort of left out, but I guess the 42mm Space Gray is kinda popular. Still no update on my ETA.


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

My 42mm originally said June. Yesterday I received an email that it's in process and now 4-6 weeks. May 29 - June 11. I am hoping that it will arrive sooner. Wife got hers on Friday. Feeling left out now.


----------



## Ausman600 (Aug 3, 2010)

Mine is due to arrive tomorrow, woohoo


----------



## GadgetKing (Dec 16, 2008)

I agree with what John Gruber has to say here: Daring Fireball: Watch, Apple Watch


----------



## tiger roach (Dec 27, 2012)

GadgetKing said:


> I agree with what John Gruber has to say here: Daring Fireball: Watch, Apple Watch


Interesting read there - thanks for posting.


----------



## jbg7474 (Sep 6, 2012)

GadgetKing said:


> I agree with what John Gruber has to say here: Daring Fireball: Watch, Apple Watch


I love the idea that this is just a continuation of the digital watch, the next evolution. I'm pretty sure I'll have to get one.


----------



## valmak (May 29, 2010)

Mine came in today (Stainless Steel with Classic Buckle). I definitely don't love it the same way I love my mechanicals. I do think it's a very handsome watch that can do a lot of really nifty things. I'm thinking now it's main purpose to take some of the load off of smartphones. People use their smartphones for so much these days and the Apple Watch is here to take over some of those duties and make them easier since you don't have to dig in your pocket. For example, I got a text from my buddying just saying "OK". I just glanced at my watch instead of pulling out my phone. My alarm went off and I didn't have to take out my phone. I just clicked on my watch to turn it off. I can also use it to sign in at the gym and to listen to music while exercising without having to lug around my phone. It makes life easier. But it's definitely not the same feeling you get from wearing a mechanical. I wish there was a way to wear both without it looking weird.


----------



## zetaplus93 (Jul 22, 2013)

valmak said:


> I wish there was a way to wear both without it looking weird.


Agreed. I only have 2-3 hours for my mechanicals now. Those are definitely more beautiful than the AW (though it's definitely beautiful in its own way).

The AW feels like a tool that gets out of your way as opposed to taking over your life (like many other computational devices today). It's a personal assistant on your wrist that does certain things well.

The 3 new Apple ads on the website (Communicate, Up, and Rise) shows this aspect well (i.e. It's a tool that you use to get on with your life, and not take over your life as others think they could).

http://www.apple.com/watch/films/


----------



## GadgetKing (Dec 16, 2008)

I'd seen the ads previously and they are, as expected from Apple, quite good. Still waiting on my Apple Watch....


----------



## Ausman600 (Aug 3, 2010)

GadgetKing said:


> I agree with what John Gruber has to say here: Daring Fireball: Watch, Apple Watch


Loved the article, I think it sums up the Apple Watch nicely.

I received mine 2 days ago and it's great. It won't replace my Omega Speedmaster but I like it for different reasons.


----------



## Ausman600 (Aug 3, 2010)




----------



## jbg7474 (Sep 6, 2012)

The smooth second hand is a pretty awesome thing.


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## tiger roach (Dec 27, 2012)

Last week the Golflogix gps rangefinder/scorecard app came out for AW just in time for my round on Saturday - it worked surprisingly well. My expectations had been pretty low, since it seems like 3rd party apps are kind of in a beta-mode so far, but it was pretty quick and glitch-free. And the interface for entering score and stats worked really well. I only pulled out my phone a couple of times when I wanted to use the graphic interface to find a specific layup spot.


----------

